# Remake* Skull Lamps



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Those look great and very inspiring!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love them! Great work.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Those are very nice! great job.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Interesting. I don't decorate in my house too much. But those are really nice.
Hope you don't mind. I lifted the pics for my file of : Must make someday. 
Very elegant spooky. HUmm, I keep going back to look at them. I really do like em.
Thanks for posting these. What else do you have in your grab bag? I like your style.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got to make me something like that.

Nice work.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

great idea ,talented people


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

very nice idea. I also don't decorate the inside of the house, but I may make up these just to start.


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so making some of these!! Great Idea!! And cheap to boot!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Most of the credit can go to Mortica and Gomez, who came up with the original concept. I just tweaked it a little to fit the lamps I bought. 
These are going in my living room. Now need an idea for a bigger lamp in my family room. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

How about a full size Bucky lamp, the whole kit and kaboodle use the entire skeleton for the body of the lamp!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, definetely nice !! I am making these too good job DS


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh wow! You have great style and taste.

I think when it gets cooler, I have a project to do!!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Love em!!! I don't decorate in the house either but I'm thinking I may just have to use them everyday instead!! Heh!


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

I may have to whip me up some of these, I've made candle holders like that but not a lamp hhhmmmm.....thanks!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are GREAT!

Good job on them!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow I love those. That is amazing.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Nice job DS!! Sorry I didn't see your lamps earlier. Those will make a beautiful set! I like the taller lamps you used, they will definitely stand out more. Nice


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw this and thought it was awesome and knew I had to make one so I did. I am not quite finished. I need to add some moss in between the posts and the top of the cauldron. I am also going to add the cheese cloth on the lamp shade. The lamp shade that came with the lamp is a bit big but saw some at Good Will for about $2.









More detailed pics on my website.

Here is the breakdown of what I spent
Lamp $4 with shade (local resale shop)
3 Skulls $5.97 (Garden Ridge)
Cauldron $1.99 (Garden Ridge)
Moss (to be determined, haven't got it yet)
All of the other supplies I had laying around:
Brown spray paint
PVC pipe
4"x4" block
Rocks
Glue
Extension Cord
Cheese cloth (not yet pictured)


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great Job! 
I love it that there can be so many different takes on this project. I am working on another one for my family Room.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

They look really cool, now I gotta make one of my own.


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thinking about some of my own as well, i have to say i love them but looking for some ideas on a tall floor lamp version. I have a tall lamp that has been in the garage for awhile now that i use when repainting rooms, it is prolly about 6 feet tall with a normal globe on the top, thinking about painting the globe so it looks like blood is dripping down but the pole is where i am torn....first thought is to do the same thing with body parts, leg arm some things like that but i am worried that it will come out too cheesy, and i love the idea i saw on this thread about a full size skeleton but i have some of those already, just want something different!


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

terror31 said:


> I saw this and thought it was awesome and knew I had to make one so I did. I am not quite finished. I need to add some moss in between the posts and the top of the cauldron. I am also going to add the cheese cloth on the lamp shade. The lamp shade that came with the lamp is a bit big but saw some at Good Will for about $2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is an updated picture. I still have to put the cheesecloth on the lampshade. I also haven't decided if I am going to put cobwebs on it or not. Once I make my web shooter I am going to decide.









More detailed pics on my website (Projects->Decor-Lamp)


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the final picture of the lamp. I haven't decided if I am putting cobwebs on it but if I do I will post that pic also.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job. Are those little skulls in the bottom?


----------



## terror31 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Nice job. Are those little skulls in the bottom?


Yes. There is a list of everything I bought and where on my website.
Lamp Project


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Creepy cool! I have a few old antiquey looking lamps already that could take this treatment nicely, but it won't fit my pirate cemetary for this year. I might do this for next year anyway because it looks so good!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

What a happy coincidence. I happen to have an extra lamp just waiting for a project like this. Your lamps look great!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

very cool idea .....excellent work!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

great idea. looks like another job for this year.. the list is getting bigger and bigger lol


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the lamps. Now to convince the wife to leave something like that out all year long!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

very booootiful!!!!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great jobs on the lamps posted.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

these came up on my Pinterest today and i LOVE them. I will be making some for my halloween room this year.


----------

